
Visual learners convert words to pictures in the brain and vice versa - ph0rque
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2009/03/25/visual.learners.convert.words.pictures.brain.and.vice.versa.says.penn.psychology.study
======
speek
I can't wait to start hearing stuff about non-linear thinkers, you won't
believe the percentage of geeks/smart people who don't think "linearly."

